#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Αρχιτεκτονικά >  > > >  >  >  Αλλαγη χρήσης παλαιού κτηριου

## Filiparch

Καλησπέρα, καθότι θέλω να καταθέσω πρόταση σε ενδιαφερόμενο πελάτη για ένα υφιστάμενο 5 οροφο κτήριο με άδεια του 1970 και αλλαγη χρήσης του σε διαμερίσματα.Στον τότε ΝΟΚ μετρούσαν στην κάλυψη και στη δομηση τα κλιμακοστάσια .Το ερώτημά μου ειναι τώρα με την αλλαγή χρήσης ποιος νοκ ισχυει? Μετράνε τα κλιμακοστάσια?

Ευχαριστώ.

----------

themthemmec

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν νομίζω ότι αφαιρούνται σε αλλαγή χρήσης.
Γενικώς δεν μπορούν να εφαρμοστούν επιλεκτικά κάποιες διατάξεις της σύγχρονης πολεοδομικής νομοθεσίας.
Εξαίρεση του κανόνα δίνεται στην §6.δ του άρθρου 11 του ΝΟΚ.

Επίσης, προσοχή στο άρθρο 5 για το αν απαιτείται άδεια αλλά και στο άρθρο 26 για τις διατάξεις ΑμεΑ σε υφιστάμενα, αναλόγως της χρήσης.

Υ.Γ.: Οι παλιοί οικοδομικοί κανονισμοί λέγονται ΓΟΚ=Γενικός Οικοδομικός Κανονισμός.
Έτσι έχουμε τον ΓΟΚ 1955, τον ΓΟΚ 1973 και τον ΓΟΚ 1985.
Μόνο τον νεώτερο τον είπαν ΝΟΚ.

----------


## ibo

Αν θυμαμαι καλά, μπορείς, αν υπαρχει υπόλοιπο δόμησης τουλαχιστον 10τμ , να εφαρμόσεις τις διαταξεις του ΝΟΚ και να αφαίρεσεις τα υφιστάμενα κλιμακοστάσια... ή ειναι σε προσθηκη...?

----------

